# Hit the creek...surprise catch



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Had a very bad year last year. Didn't even catch a smallmouth until August, barely caught anything. With my son and I doing more astrophotography and with our family buying a house I have only been out twice.

Today, I was on Big Walnut tossing around a green Yozuri popper in a slack pool near some downed wood. I was thinking "last cast" and ready to go home when a huge splash was at my lure...and let me tell you, the fight was something. I was using a Lew's Carbon Fire rod and reel (spin combo) with 12 pound test. Now I know why the muskie guys get addicted. This dude was stripping drag and was hard to get to shore. At first, I only saw his flanks and thought I got a really, really, really big smallmouth. Then get him to shore and was "what the hell did I just catch?"

I do not have the gear to fish for muskie, but managed to get the hooks out and he went back to the water and it took me several minutes to stop shaking from excitement.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice fish, and a nice surprise.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's awesome! I was just telling my uncle last week that muskies are the only fish that make me shake. Their combination of speed, violent head shakes and leaping ability!! They're amazing!!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

crittergitter said:


> That's awesome! I was just telling my uncle last week that muskies are the only fish that make me shake. Their combination of speed, violent head shakes and leaping ability!! They're amazing!!


Yeah, this thing pulled hard and down. Never jumped, but it was like being hooked to a train. I was not on good footing and almost slipped into the water early on. He pulled out a good amount of line. I have never had a fish fight this hard. 

I was more surprised of the location...BWC south of the confluence.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

You never forget your first Muskie (or Northern)... Makes your heart race!!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

hatteras1 said:


> You never forget your first Muskie (or Northern)... Makes your heart race!!
> View attachment 489989





hatteras1 said:


> You never forget your first Muskie (or Northern)... Makes your heart race!!
> View attachment 489989


No doubt! This was a fun fish to catch.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Baloogala said:


> No doubt! This was a fun fish to catch.


One of our trips to the French River near North Bay, 2 of us boated 22 Northern's in one day. None over 24" but still a blast. Although it was Black Fly season. Definitely the once in a lifetime trip.. I still have the secret lure. We put ugly spinnerbaits on before we pulled in.. Had to keep the rest guessing!!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

hatteras1 said:


> One of our trips to the French River near North Bay, 2 of us boated 22 Northern's in one day. None over 24" but still a blast. Although it was Black Fly season. Definitely the once in a lifetime trip.. I still have the secret lure. We put ugly spinnerbaits on before we pulled in.. Had to keep the rest guessing!!


Ha ha! I love it when people can see a "secret" hole from the road, will stop and yell "any luck?" and I always say "nope." I have a spot on a creek that looks like crap until you get into the water. It's super shallow (about 2.5 feet) until about half way out and then it drops to over 6 with a decent flow. A friend and I call it "the highway." You can see it easily from a bridge. Catch tons of smallmouth and lost what was easily a 20"+ saugeye (I had it to within a few feet, saw it, he went down, popped off the crank. I swore loudly and violently). But unless you get in the water and walk out, it looks like garbage.

But yes, I love the subterfuge.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Baloogala said:


> Ha ha! I love it when people can see a "secret" hole from the road, will stop and yell "any luck?" and I always say "nope." I have a spot on a creek that looks like crap until you get into the water. It's super shallow (about 2.5 feet) until about half way out and then it drops to over 6 with a decent flow. A friend and I call it "the highway." You can see it easily from a bridge. Catch tons of smallmouth and lost what was easily a 20"+ saugeye (I had it to within a few feet, saw it, he went down, popped off the crank. I swore loudly and violently). But unless you get in the water and walk out, it looks like garbage.
> 
> But yes, I love the subterfuge.


I used to Fish O'Shaughnessy after work. I would have to bring in the Saugeyes with the tip down, so they wouldn't see... or they would be fishing out of your back pocket. I always did the best from midnight to 3am in the river. They put in the Hydro and it went to crap. Not fished it since..


----------

